# Mon Ibook G4 est-il périmé ?



## paly33 (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
mon Ibook fonctionne sous Panthère OS X  10.3.9 ( navigateur Safari ) mes soucis :
a) il rame c'est sans doute normal car il n'est plus au goût du jour !
b ) il arrive souvent que sous Safari  la communication se coupe innopinément
c) Téléchargement souvent impossible ( exemple sur Youtub impossible de visionner les vidéos
    idem sur d'autres sites
J'aurais donc besoin de conseils de connaisseurs expérimentés, afin de savoir si avec ce portable je peux améliorer les performances
D avance je vous en remercie
Paly33


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2010)

Le minimum à fournir pour qu'on puisse te donner un avis, c'est :
la fréquence du processeur
la Ram
la taille du disque dur et l'espace libre.


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur mac ge

Déjà dis nous la configuration de ta machine , la vitesse processeur la taille du dd et la quantitée de ram installées

Panther est un système vieillot , beaucoup d application ne sont plus mis a jour 

Installe tiger , gonfle de ram , et installe un dd plus véloce a 7200TRS tu verras déjà une grande différence 

même avec tiger certaines video "youtube saccaderont aussi, n oublis pas que ta carte video est faible , 32mo maxi sur un ibook G4

Pour une utilisation , mail ,safari, itune, traitement de texte cela reste une machine parfaite
Pour une utilisation plus pointue ," traitement video , photo , musique " il sera vite a bout de "souffle
Perso mon emac G4(franchement aussi bien qu un imac g5 PPC qui ne résistent pas le temps ) m est toujours utile sous tiger
Je pense que d autre personnes vont venir te conseiller, mais dit nous ce que tu veux faire en utilisant cette machine 
Attention aussi a l investissement  , ram DD , et tiger  si c est rentable pour toi , par rapport a l achat d une machine neuve


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Septembre 2010)

bonjour
Pourquoi même installer directement Léopard 10.5.8 ? Ce que j'ai fait sur un vieil eMac G4 et l' iBook G4 du fiston et ça améliore bien la "sauce"
cordialement JP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Pardon
Pourquoi même NE PAS INSTALLER...


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Septembre 2010)

c est vrai mais il faut gonfler en ram les machines sinon c est un peu lourd comme systeme
Perso tiger reste plus reactif sur l emac (avis personnel )


----------



## paly33 (19 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Le minimum à fournir pour qu'on puisse te donner un avis, c'est :
> la fréquence du processeur
> la Ram
> la taille du disque dur et l'espace libre.



Bonsoir, tout d'abord merci à vous de vous occuper de mes problèmes, car je suis novice en la matiere et je ne connais pas bien certains termes informatiques

Voici les info demandées a mon avis ils y en a que je n'ai pas trouvées car ne sais pas ou aller les chercher

Mémoire :  512  MO
Espace libre :  55,76 Go
Processeur : 1.2 GHz power PC G4

Je ne sais pas ou aller chercher la taille du disque dur ainsi que la RAM

Bonne soirée

Paly 33


----------



## iMacounet (19 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux porter la RAM à 1,25 Gb (256Mb + 1Gb)

Et installer Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard (Pas Snow Léopard!)

Changer le disque dur, si tu te sens pret à démonter l'iBook !


----------



## paly33 (19 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenu sur mac ge
> 
> Déjà dis nous la configuration de ta machine , la vitesse processeur la taille du dd et la quantitée de ram installées
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,    

Mon Ibook me sert uniquement à :
1) Aller sur Internet
2) Enrégistrer les photos de mon appareil photos
3) Cà m'arrive de temps et temps d'écouter de la musique
4) Un peu de burautique  rien de +

Concernant la machine 

Processeur 1.2 GHz  Power PC G4
Mémoire  512 Mo
Espace libre : 55,76 Go
par contre je ne sais pas ou aller rechercher ( novice en la matiere ) les autres info demandées
Merci de votre intervention
Paly33


----------



## iMacounet (19 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu peux porter la RAM à 1,25 Gb (256Mb + 1Gb)
> 
> Et installer Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard (Pas Snow Léopard!)
> 
> Changer le disque dur, si tu te sens pret à démonter l'iBook !


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Changer le disque dur, si tu te sens pret à démonter l'iBook !



Ouep, pour un novice c'est pas aisé, j'en ai un peu chié pour le 1er, mais y a pire, faut SURTOUT être méticuleux, patient et organiser, des feuilles A4 blanches pour poser les vis comme sur un plan, doit y en a voir plus de 50, minuscules. Un bon petit tournevis cruciforme mais aussi un clé alen de je sais plus combien pour les 3 vis au dos.

Mais le jeux en vaut la chandelle pour un meilleur DD.

Avec la ram + le DD + léo 10.5.8, ton ibook va retrouver une seconde jeunesse et sera bien suffisant si tu n'es pas trop exigeant.


----------



## iMacounet (19 Septembre 2010)

Sterpin explique très bien comment démonter un iBook.


----------



## paly33 (19 Septembre 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> bonjour
> Pourquoi même installer directement Léopard 10.5.8 ? Ce que j'ai fait sur un vieil eMac G4 et l' iBook G4 du fiston et ça améliore bien la "sauce"
> cordialement JP
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,  Si vous pensez que c'est la meilleure solution je suis prèt à suivre votre conseil , bien sûr il faut que je trouve un spécialiste pour l'intervention, car l'informatique n'est pas mon métier, connaitriez vous vers qui je peux me retourner pour effectuer cette opération ?
cordialement
Paly 33


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Septembre 2010)

paly33 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon Ibook me sert uniquement à :
> 1) Aller sur Internet
> ...



*Demonter ton ibook , si tu est novice pas la peine , simplement pour installer la ram*
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/150
Un disque externe 2,5( nomade comme ton portable ) usb ou firwire te suffira pour stocker tes documents (films ,music ,etc)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------




paly33 a dit:


> Bonsoir,  Si vous pensez que c'est la meilleure solution je suis prèt à suivre votre conseil , bien sûr il faut que je trouve un spécialiste pour l'intervention, car l'informatique n'est pas mon métier, connaitriez vous vers qui je peux me retourner pour effectuer cette opération ?
> cordialement
> Paly 33



33 c est bordeaux ? ou ton age 

Si tu est du cote de massy je pourrais te donner un coup de main pour le montage de ton dd


----------



## paly33 (21 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu peux porter la RAM à 1,25 Gb (256Mb + 1Gb)
> 
> Et installer Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard (Pas Snow Léopard!)
> 
> Changer le disque dur, si tu te sens pret à démonter l'iBook !




Non je me sent pas prèt à me servir du tourne vis c'est pas mon truc, par contre je peux le faire faire par un spécialiste sais tu auprès de qui je dois m'adresser ?
Paly33

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ouep, pour un novice c'est pas aisé, j'en ai un peu chié pour le 1er, mais y a pire, faut SURTOUT être méticuleux, patient et organiser, des feuilles A4 blanches pour poser les vis comme sur un plan, doit y en a voir plus de 50, minuscules. Un bon petit tournevis cruciforme mais aussi un clé alen de je sais plus combien pour les 3 vis au dos.
> 
> Mais le jeux en vaut la chandelle pour un meilleur DD.
> 
> Avec la ram + le DD + léo 10.5.8, ton ibook va retrouver une seconde jeunesse et sera bien suffisant si tu n'es pas trop exigeant.



BONSOIR
La bidoulle c'est pas mon truc, le  tourne vis non plus! par contre si tu peux me dire auprès de quel spécialiste je peux m'adresser pour faire ce boulot, 
Bonne soirée
Paly33


----------



## didgar (24 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



paly33 a dit:


> BONSOIR
> La bidoulle c'est pas mon truc, le  tourne vis non plus! par contre si tu peux me dire auprès de quel spécialiste je peux m'adresser pour faire ce boulot,
> Bonne soirée
> Paly33



La manip est très bien expliquée ici ! Par contre ce n'est pas l'opération la moins risquée qu'on puisse faire sur une machine ... puisqu'on a maintes fois l'occasion de faire des bêtises 

Le but est d'en arriver là :






Je l'ai fait il y a quelques jours pour un copain sur un 12" ... j'étais assez content qu'une fois tout remonté il n'y avait rien de cassé et il ne me restait aucune vis 

Ton pseudo *Paly33* laisse penser que tu es du SO ( j'en suis originaire ) mais si tu es en RP et que tu as besoin d'aide pour réaliser l'opération, envoie moi un MP !

A+

Didier

[ edit ] je vois qu'on est déjà deux à te proposer de l'aide ! Cool ! [ /edit ]


----------

